# Throat Burn? Carbonated Drinks?



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I was smoking the Oliva Serie G, which was actually very, very nice, and I went to take a drink of 7-Up and I noticed the back of my throat burns. Is it the carbonation, or is this normal? When I made a brew of coffee and drank, there was no burn. It actually helped me identify the flavors of the cigar


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

When I smoke and drink coke I feel tingles on my tongue. I'm sure it's the carbonation reacting w/ the tobacco .


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

For me, coffee and iced tea are probably just about tied for first as my most common drinks with my smokes. A distant third is Diet Coke, and even further down, a beer or a glass of single malt. A friend recently turned me on to Bitburger beer. Something about it seems to enhance the cigars, but I can't describe it. Unfortunately, it can be hard to find around here, and a little pricey when you do. I find that the Coke and the scotch both tend to not go very well with cigars, they're a little overwhelming, but I end up drinking the Diet Coke just because it's convenient. I have to be in a rare, particular mood for the scotch, but when I am nothing else will do.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

I never drink soda when I smoke for that reason. The smoke and carbonation don't get along with me. I usually have Water, Ice Tea or Coffee when I smoke.


----------



## mkwestov (Nov 25, 2008)

I usually smoke with sodas but the carbonation always gives me problems, so I usually shake it up to flatten the soda a little. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

mkwestov said:


> I usually smoke with sodas but the carbonation always gives me problems, so I usually shake it up to flatten the soda a little. Makes a world of difference.


Interesting perspective....gonna try that.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I've never noticed any problems when drinking a soda while smoking. I ususally drink water or Coke, but i'm giving Pepsi a try tonight just cause that soda seems to have a shaper bite to it. More carbonation or something.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

:alI enjoy my Friday night cigar with a nice glass of wine (or 2). 
But my new everyday drink is "Lipton Green Diet Tea" I don't know why, but this seems to do the trick. No carbonation, a hint of citrus, just enough to clean up the palate for my next set of puffs. 

Anyway, spend a buck and see if you like it. 
Vinnie


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I prefer something with citrus to help cut through the oils. 7-up, Squirt, Mike's Hard Lemonade, etc... I guess I always drink something carbonated.

A lot of my friends prefer Coke as the spices bring out flavors in the cigar. Someone told me that if a cigar is tastes too strong, that you should switch to Dr. Pepper and it will mellow out the flavor. I haven't tired it yet, but I can attest that even chocolate tastes bland after drinking Dr. Pepper.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

The only soda I'll pair with a cigar is Dr. Pepper. And I RARELY do this. It's usually coffee...


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not a doctor - and don't even play one on TV - but I wonder if the smoke constricts your throat and makes it more susceptible to the effects fo the carbonation? I always have the same reaction when I've had something with strong mint and then drink anything cold - but particularly ice water.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ice Tea is a very good paring with cigars for me and I am not a big tea drinker. I had tried everything else and the worst is beer. So I gave Ice Tea a try because my wife always has tea made and I was very surprised how well it went together.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

cigar + coffee = the best combo ever.
water's not too shabby either.

When I do choose soda, it's typically root beer. I had a barq's with my first ERDM back when I first started smoking that got me hooked on the combination.


----------

